# Essie must-haves



## SpringDancer (Mar 9, 2009)

I am about to get some Essie nail polishes, and since the variety is incredible, would love to hear what are your must-have colors.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

i love, love, love essie! i know they have a new blue but i forget what its called, it is amazing pretty though, i did not try it yet but plan to buy.
some of my faves are: cocktail party (Sparkly pinky red), big spender (pink with hints of red/violet), loophole (silver), wicked (dark and vampy), sugar daddy (pale pink with a touch of white to it), pink glove service (a sheer, glossy pink), nude beach (a nude color with hints of greenish glitter), sexy divide (a dark, vampy purple), flower girl (another lovely nude color).. my list can go on lol i am really into essie though i think i have bought all i am going to from the line (except for that new blue, i am trying to cut back on buying nail polishes and am holding out for china glaze's summer collection!)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a lot of Essies (got only 3), but out of the ones I have, I def recommend Sexy Divide, it's a gorgeous dark purple. Get it if you like vampy colours


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2009)

A List is my all the time Red!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 9, 2009)

My go-to Essie colours are Delicacy (super sheer pink nude) for my hands, and Burma Ruby (dark brick red with gold shimmer) for my toes.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I don't have a lot of Essies (got only 3), but out of the ones I have, I def recommend Sexy Divide, it's a gorgeous dark purple. Get it if you like vampy colours_

 
I was also thinking of this one. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I was also thinking of this one. It's a beautiful color!_

 
you should get it, i have the small bottle as part of the winter mini collection and i have almost used it up and will probably get the full size.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 10, 2009)

VIP
Mademoiselle
Marshmallow
Jackie Oh My
Plumski


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 11, 2009)

Adore-A-Ball is my go to for a great neutral pink. Surfer Dude, Lifeguard are beautiful on summer toes and Sexy Divide is my favorite purple.


----------



## iva01 (Jan 16, 2012)

where can i order punchy pink that delivers worldwide? plsss help!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2012)

Since my reply to this was ages ago I thought I do an update...Essie is currently my fave nail polish brand, they make the best cream formula around. My faves are:

  	- Sexy Divide (some things didn't change)
  	- Neo Whimpsical
  	- Lapis of Luxury
  	- Fishnet Stockings
  	- Laquered Up
  	- Meet Me at the Sunset
  	- Mesmarize
  	- Turquoise and Caicos
  	- Mint Candy Apple


----------

